# Klon KTR vs. Zoom Power Drive



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Had some time around the house today, so I thought I'd do a quick, spur of the moment blind test between an infamous classic and an underdog contender. Check it out, why don't you?






W.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Great tone and playing. Who cares what pedal is which it all sounds great!

I don't have any experience with either but the second pedal sounded "fuller".


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm listening through my laptop speakers - interesting that Pedal 2 was brighter on the clean tones but warmer (than pedal 1) with OD. I preferred pedal 2.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pedals aside that was really tasty playing !!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Great touch. Next time let us see your hands better. Lots of good stuff going on there.

I have a klon byoc replica and the power drive. The power drive is a super sweet pedal.

Id we lived closer Id ask to come for a master class lesson. Having that clean a touch is pretty awe inspiring. Where you just fooling around or was that a solo piece or part of a song ?

also, I got a power drive just recently for $40. what a deal. such a great pedal. I've just started using it with the gain at 0. it gives this super sweet swolen feel to the notes. like micro compression. amazing.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds great. Nice playing too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I preferred #2 overall. They were very similar. I don't recall hearing about the Zoom pedal - looks a bit fragile but obviously sounds pretty good. And Klon? Who the hell is Klon? LOL

And, as said by others, very tasty playing. I enjoyed your demo more than many others.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Easily pedal #2, so now I'm curious and will have to follow this thread.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the love everyone! I'm glad people dig; I normally try to plan a little more when doing a video, but in this instance I was just getting my feet wet so I didn't focus on or think about the playing as much as I normally would have. I tried to be somewhat repetitive with the sections when switching between pickups, but anything you hear in this particular video is full on improv. I appreciate any and all feedback to improve future videos.

W.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

High deaf
It's all made of metal. Super sturdy and heavy. I know it looks like plastic. It's killer. They'll go for $150 on the bay

Video feedback. Get a mic for your cell phone, and aim the mic at the amp. Getting a good stand helps. In this video you can hear the acoustic sound of the strings. Still great. Get the whole guitar in the video. And you head too. People like to see who's playing. 

Just IMO. Of course.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> Thanks for the love everyone! I'm glad people dig; I normally try to plan a little more when doing a video, but in this instance I was just getting my feet wet so I didn't focus on or think about the playing as much as I normally would have. I tried to be somewhat repetitive with the sections when switching between pickups, but anything you hear in this particular video is full on improv. I appreciate any and all feedback to improve future videos.
> 
> W.


Unless I missed something, which pedals are 1 and 2?


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Alex said:


> Unless I missed something, which pedals are 1 and 2?


I never stated it publicly yet. For the record, the Zoom was 1, the KTR was 2.

W.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> I never stated it publicly yet. For the record, the Zoom was 1, the KTR was 2.
> 
> W.


What was the drive setting on each unit? Thx


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Alex said:


> I'm listening through my laptop speakers - interesting that Pedal 2 was brighter on the clean tones but warmer (than pedal 1) with OD. I preferred pedal 2.


I heard the same thing. I didn't like the sizzle of pedal 2 with the pickups split, but it sounded much nicer in humbucker mode.

I find with videos like these that it's often how a pedal is _set_ that I prefer, rather than the actual pedal. Having said that, I think I prefer pedal 1 overall at the moment, but that's with some careless listening at my desk at work. When I get home, I'll slap on the headphones and see which one really speaks to me.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Alex said:


> What was the drive setting on each unit? Thx


The KTR was set with full volume, zero drive, and the tone a little below half. The Zoom had very little drive and bass, and nearly full treble and volume. I took the photo above after the fact which has the settings.

W.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Those settings would account for the Klon sounding fuller.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

King Loudness said:


> The KTR was set with full volume, zero drive, and the tone a little below half. The Zoom had very little drive and bass, and nearly full treble and volume. I took the photo above after the fact which has the settings.
> 
> W.


Ahh, I wasn't sure if those were the actual settings for the pedals. Thanks for clarifying!


----------

